# Problème de fenêtre avec Safari



## Danielle6123 (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours lorsque j'essaie de joindre une pièce à un message de Safari la fenêtre qui s'ouvre est trop grande, je n'ai pas accès l'angle en bas à droite pour la réduire (j'ai réinitialisé Safari = rien !!!). Je suis sur imac léopard 10.5.7.
C'est très génant pour bosser.
Merci d'une réponse claire (je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique), je n'en suis qu'utilisatrice.
Danielle 6123


----------



## marctiger (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé.  

En haut de la fenêtre se trouve un bouton vert, cliques dessus et cela  la réduira, idem dans le sens contraire.


Voici une liste de base de très bons tutoriels vidéos en français, mais il y en a encore plein d'autres ! :

http://rhinos-mac.fr/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html

http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs

http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

Les officiels d'Apple (Mac 1-2-3)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/

Et un excellent Site sur OS X et tout ce qui le concerne (un des meilleurs selon moi)  :

http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html


----------



## Danielle6123 (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à Benjamin,
Désolée de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt. La fenêtre qui s'ouvre lorsque je veux joindre une pièce à un message sur Safari surgit et couvre la totalité de l'écran, il n'y a pas de boutons en haut à gauche et les deux en bas à droite (soit pour annuler soit pour choisir la pièce jointe) ne sont pas accessibles. La seule solution est de quitter Safari. Je n'ai pas ce souci avec Firefox, la fenêtre qui s'ouvre est peitie et modulable comme je veux.
J'ai réinstaller Safari, même problème.
Cordialement
Danielle


----------

